# How to amend Profile



## Dolphin Blue (Aug 20, 2011)

Apologies if I am posting in the wrong place.
I am new to FF and was trying to update my profile, while trying to write a signature I managed to post a comment to my profile.
Any ideas on how to delete this or am I stuck with it permanently - there isnt an obvious delete sign.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Dolphin Blue

I am not sure if you are able to delete but i able to do it for you 

I see you have your info on your signature now 

Em


----------



## Dolphin Blue (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you


----------

